# Neustart mit Windows-Partition

## Oli_K76

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Partitionsschema:

/dev/hda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2               6         130     1004062+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3             131       26878   214853310   83  Linux

/dev/hdc1

/dev/hdc2

/dev/hdc ist eine reine Datenplatte.

Nun möchte ich hier noch eine Windows-Partition anhängen, sagen wir mal 15 GB. Wie kann ich das über Gentoo realisieren?

Als Windows User mache ich dies normalerweise mit PartitionMagic, verzeiht daher bitte meine Unwissenheit...

Jetzt sagen wir mal, diese liegt auf /dev/hda4. Nun möchte ich meinem Linuxserver sagen, dass er beim Neustart von der Windows-Partition bootet (nur dieses Mal).

Wie ging das nochmal?

Besten Dank im voraus.

Grüße

Oli_K76

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> Jetzt sagen wir mal, diese liegt auf /dev/hda4. Nun möchte ich meinem Linuxserver sagen, dass er beim Neustart von der Windows-Partition bootet (nur dieses Mal).
> 
> Wie ging das nochmal? 

 

Das sagst du deinem Bootloader, zb lilo:

```
 other=/dev/hda1 (hier C:\ )

label=dos (oder Win oder blubb )

optional

```

----------

## Oli_K76

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [code] other=/dev/hda1 (hier C:\ )
> 
> label=dos (oder Win oder blubb )
> ...

 

Ich nutze Grub, wie schaut es da aus?

Gebe ich das dann vor dem Neustart in der Konsole ein?

----------

## UTgamer

Trägst du genau für /dev/hda4 dies in deine grub.conf ein.  :Wink: 

```
title Windows 

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

#makeactive

chainloader  +1
```

Nach einem Neustart kannst du bequem mit den Pfeiltasten den Eintrag Windows starten.  :Smile: 

Anstelle des Parameters makeactive kannst du auch mit dem Parameter savedefault spielen.

Eigentlich sollten beide bei neueren Grubversionen nicht nötig sein und habe sie deswegen # gemarkt.

Ganz oben als wahrscheinlich ersten Eintrag findest du noch den Wert timeout und die Zahl dahinter ist die Zeit in Sekunden die der Grub wartet bis du eine Auswahl getroffen hast.

----------

## Oli_K76

Oh, ich vergas, ich hab kein Monitor dran -.-

Also dachte mit dem Reboot-Befehl.

In Grub eingerichtet bekomm ich es ^^

----------

## UTgamer

Da frage ich mich doch glatt was ein Windows ohne Bildschirm bringt. *g*

Nein ich kenne kenne keine Parameter für den reboot Befehl. Würde mich aber auch interressieren wenn so etwas gehen sollte.

Du könntest den Windowsbefehl als Erstes setzen, aber wie dann von Windows aus wieder zurück? Für das was du vor hast brauchst du auch auf alle Fälle Schreibrechte auf den /boot Bereich.

----------

## Oli_K76

Hatte das früher mit Gentoo, VMWare mit Windows 2000 und über VNC realisiert. Doch nach Gentoo und X-Server Update habe ich mit dem System keine grafische Oberfläche mehr hinbekommen und diverse Anwendungen gibt es einfach nicht für Linux. Und Heimrechner über Nacht laufen lassen da streikt die Holde ^^.

Naja, mach einfach alles nochmal Platt und fange frisch an, vieleicht bekomm ichs dann wieder hin.

Dachte das mit dem reboot wäre gegangen...

Kann mir noch jemand das Partitionschema geben für Gentoo und Windows auf einer Platte? Vllt häng ich mir doch mal nen Screen dran.

Besten Dank  :Wink: 

Gruß

Oli_K76

----------

## UTgamer

 *Oli_K76 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Kann mir noch jemand das Partitionschema geben für Gentoo und Windows auf einer Platte? Vllt häng ich mir doch mal nen Screen dran.
> 
> Besten Dank 
> ...

 

Klar: Unbedingt von einer Linux-CD booten!

1) Allererste primäre Partition soll so rund 20-50 MB groß werden = /boot.

2) Zweite primäre Partition für Windows

3) Erweiterte Partiton

4) Logische Partitionen nach Wunsch, z.B. Linux-Swap + Linux + Fat32 Partition zum Datenaustausch zwischen Windows und Linux - diese könnte bei Größe über 128GB von Windows nicht erkannt werden also max 128 GB.

5) Allererste primäre Partition mit ext2 formatieren, bevor Windows installiert wird, damit akzeptiert Windows das es eine unknown Partition ist und kümmert sich um diese nicht mehr.

6) Nachdem Windows installiert ist kann die 1. Partition aktiv geschaltet werden und du hast nie wieder Probleme mit dem MBR, falls du jemals Windows neuinstallieren müßtest. Du setzt einfach nur Partition 1 oder 2 aktiv im MBR.

Viel Spaß, und PS: Gentoo brauchst du nicht neuinstallieren, einfach verschieben.  :Wink: 

----------

## Oli_K76

Suppi, besten Dank

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Oli_K76 wrote:*   

> Dachte das mit dem reboot wäre gegangen...

 

ich hoffe das ich dich richtig verstehe, du willst beim herunterfahren von linux schon sagen das er das nächste mal windoof starten soll? da gabs im kde von suse irgend eine option wo man das beim herunter fahren auswählen konnte. alternativ könntest du dir ein bash script basteln welches die grub.conf umändert das beim nächsten mal windows gestartet wird.

----------

## Oli_K76

Jop genau.

Es sollte allerdings nur beim nächsten Neustart sein, da ich ja die grub.conf unter Windoof nicht ändern kann.

Werde den Server einfach mit zum PC stellen, über nen Umschalter dann den Monitor dranhängen.

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Dazu müsstest Du mal nach "grub default saved savedefault" googeln. Als Beispiel habe ich mal meine grub.conf angehängt. Und vor dem ersten Starten nicht "grub-set-default X" vergessen, für X dann einfach das einsetzen war vorher bei default stand. 

```

default saved

fallback 2

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux with Splash and Software Suspend v2 (2.6.22-suspend2-r1)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-suspend2-r1 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 rootflags=data=journal splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/sda2

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

title Gentoo Linux with Splash (2.6.22-gentoo-r4)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=792 rootflags=data=journal splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet console=tty1

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

        savedefault 0

title Gentoo Linux (2.6.22-gentoo-r4)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda5 vga=792 rootflags=data=journal

        savedefault 0

title Microsoft Windows Vista Business

        rootnoverify (hd0,2)

        makeactive

        chainloader +1

        savedefault 0

```

edit: Wenn es geht kannst Du einfach beim Abmelden den Neustart Button länger gedrückt halten und dann kommt die Auswahl der einzelnen Grub-Einträge.

----------

## Finswimmer

KDE: Im Control Center unter System Adminstration --> Login Manager --> Shutdown --> Boot Manager

Tobi

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab da mal ne kleine Frage!

Wieso kann ich nicht auf KDE Windows starten bzw... Rechner neustarten und dann zwischen Linux und Windows auswählen?

Im Kontrollzentrum / Anmeldungsmanager / hab ich GRUB als Bootmanager eingetragen.

Meine grub.conf sieht wie folgt aus.

```

timeout 30

default saved

fallback 2

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux x64

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 nolapic panic="10" vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 splash=silent,theme:arch-glass

initrd /boot/arch-glass

title=Windows XP x64

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

savedefault 0

```

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann sollte es aber eigentlich gehen. Ich nutze zwar KDE+lilo, aber sollte ja nix ändern...

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hab da mal ne kleine Frage!
> 
> Wieso kann ich nicht auf KDE Windows starten bzw... Rechner neustarten und dann zwischen Linux und Windows auswählen?
> 
> 

 

Was genau geht denn nicht? Kannst Du die verschiedenen Grub-Einträge über den Neustarten Button auswählen?

edit: Entferne mal die "=" nach den title Einträgen in der grub.conf! Also nur "title Gentoo Linux x64"

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *s.hase wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Hab da mal ne kleine Frage!
> 
> Wieso kann ich nicht auf KDE Windows starten bzw... Rechner neustarten und dann zwischen Linux und Windows auswählen?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nein, eben nicht.

Bei Neustart kommt nix von wegen Linux oder Win starten  :Sad: 

Aber möchte  :Sad: 

----------

## s.hase

Dann mache doch mal genau das was ich in dem edit geschrieben hatte, KDE kommt mit dem Gleichzeichen in der grub.conf nicht klar. Und Du musst den Button auch die ganze Zeit gedrückt halten bis die Auswahl kommt.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *s.hase wrote:*   

> Dann mache doch mal genau das was ich in dem edit geschrieben hatte, KDE kommt mit dem Gleichzeichen in der grub.conf nicht klar. Und Du musst den Button auch die ganze Zeit gedrückt halten bis die Auswahl kommt.

 

Geht  :Smile:  DANKE

----------

## naseweis

Zu deiner ersten Frage (irgendwie noch unbeantwortet):

Das scheint es nur mit lilo richtig gegeben zu haben.

Ich versuche grad dasselbe für grub einzurichten und habe bisher noch keinen richtigen Erfolg.

Mit lilo konnte (naja kann man noch aber ich mag grub auch viel lieber) man per 

```
lilo -R Windows &&reboot
```

 für den nächsten Boot festlegen, dass der Eintrag "Windows" aus der config gebootet wird, ohne dass der default verändert wird.

Ich bitte darum, mich eines Besseren zu belehren (bittebitte - ich bräuchte das auch noch und lilo stinkt  :Wink: ).

----------

## s.hase

Einfach wie schon oben beschrieben die grub.conf ändern, halt das mit den "default saved" und dem "savedefault X". Dann wenn du von der Shell aus Windows neustarten willst "grub-set-default X && reboot". Ist praktisch das selbe wie "lilo -R Windows && reboot", nur das man bei grub anscheinend nicht den Title/das Label nutzen kann. Damit setzt du das Default auf die Windows-Partition und durch das savedefault X unter dem entsprechenden grub Eintrag wird das wieder zurück auf Linux gesetzt. Bei meiner grub.conf von oben wäre das dann Windows neustarten: "grub-set-default 3 && reboot" und "savedefault 0" setzt das beim Windows-Boot wieder auf den richtigen Eintrag.

----------

## naseweis

Mensch, das ging ja schnell mit dem "eines Besseren belehren"  :Wink: .

Vielen Dank, das mit dem savedefault hatte ich irgendwie nicht richtig mitgeschnitten.

----------

## Oli_K76

Sodele, ich hab jetzt ein Hardware-Raid0 aufgesetzt über mein P4P800 SE welches ein OnBoard-Raidcontroller hat.

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage:

Wie spreche ich die einzelnen Partitionen an?

                                   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p1               1           6       48163+  1b  Hidden W95 FAT32

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p2               7        6085    48829567+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p3            6086       77826   576259582+   5  Extended

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p5   *        6086        6148      506016   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p6            6149       18307    97667136    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p7           18308       30466    97667136   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p8           30467       42625    97667136   83  Linux

/dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p9           42626       77826   282752001   83  Linux

 *Quote:*   

> mke2fs /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1p1

 

So gehts nicht. Ich kann nur "mke2fs /dev/mapper/isw_ebaijbigeb_RAID_Volume1", aber da macht er mir das ganze Raid zum ext2...

BZW. hat jemand ein Howto, ich habe bisher noch kein Raid aufgesetzt.

Besten Dank

----------

